# INVESTING IN COPPER with Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
September 27, 2018*

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**SUNDAY - Sept 23rd*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Perfect weather day on the saltwater along with some world class customers made for an enjoyable Sunday morning. Unsure about where to begin since I was off two days prior and since an overnight cool front slipped in, I opted for what worked a year ago as my FB folks reminded me with those â€˜one year ago..â€™ posts. Worked like a charm and we had fish every cast for a good while. Later moving around a bit we stumbled upon greener water and box a few impressive trout to finish out our day.

*MONDAY - Sept 24th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - I was always told that the Devil and his wife are fighting whenever there are dark clouds and bright sun at the same time! I guess we hooked one of their fish in between the argument? Maybe they were fighting over this fish? Whatever the reason, these guys had a lot of fun!






​
*Capt. Doug Russell* - The guys that were fishing with me today are from southern Georgia, and they really knew how to operate the business end of a fishing rod. They got the job done today with their full limits of Redfish and Black Drum. They even had to tag one of the reds, and then release another couple of reds that were oversized! They had a terrific day!

*Capt. Perry Rankin* - Repeat customers, Stephen, Mike, and Nick had some quick trout action on Monday. We searched for reds afterwards, but found Black Drum instead. The guys finished out the day on â€˜em and had a lot of fun! Hope to see you again guys!

*Capt. Todd Jones* - The guys didnâ€™t get â€˜em all, but they got a few of just about everything. Between four or five wind changes, scattered showers, and lots of fresh water, they stuck with it and boxed some good fish. Fun day on the water with this group!






​
*INVESTING IN COPPER​*With some of Septemberâ€™s rain being quite heavy at times, thereâ€™s been a lot of freshwater introduced into the bay systems around here. As a result, it appears as though our area ecosystem has benefitted. Weâ€™re seeing bait activity in places we normally wouldnâ€™t expect to see bait, and weâ€™re seeing a redfish bite that seems to be a little bit ahead of itself this year. Typically, we donâ€™t see this level of redfish action until closer to the end of September or the earliest part of October, once the tides have risen a bit and the temperatures have dropped a little more.

However, the fairly consistent rains we received the first part of the month cooled things down considerably, as well as added a substantial amount of water to the bays and surrounding estuaries, and all things are flourishing - marsh and widgeon grasses are growing, sea life is thriving, and anglers are prospering. Weâ€™ve also experienced higher tides lately, which the fish have enjoyed as much as we have. Higher tides along area shorelines, in back lakes, and along area riverbanks provide more real estate for fish to roam as they search for food.

With the recent higher water pushing a lot of the food sources atop now swollen banks and shorelines, a vast majority of the current redfish action is, understandably, taking place up tight against grasses or grass-covered embankments. A lot of the recent runoff has even turned some of the water brackish, but it hasnâ€™t phased the redfish in the least. With their ability to adapt much more readily to lower salinity levels than trout, the redfish have little issues in following a food source into fresh-like water. As a matter of fact, these reds donâ€™t mind following anything into these areas, just give it a try and see for yourself!

You can choose top water baits to sight-cast to the wakes the reds make as they push water in front of them, or you can skip a plastic tail across the grass-covered muddy bottom to attract their attention. Both techniques have proven to be productive as of late, but an even more superior artificial bait alternative for landing these bruisers has been the dangling of a Gulp shrimp about 18-24 inches below a popping cork. Be forewarned, however, that practicing the Gulp shrimp method can, and will, result in loss of your fishing rod if youâ€™re not holding onto it tight as the bait hits the water - donâ€™t even let the bait dangle in the water off the side of the boat while you get a soft drink!

Many of the reds that have been caught in this somewhat fresher water have truly been beautiful fish. The lower-salinity water tends to give the reds a much more deeper color - that of almost copper! Theyâ€™re gorgeous! If you want to get in on the action, just let us know and we can make the arrangements for you!

*NOW BOOKING 2018-19 DUCK HUNTS​*





​
Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.






​
If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.






​
The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.






​
*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING w/LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Capt. Garrett Wygrys is a great guy! We had a lot of fun, and we would definitely fish with him again. The kitchen ladies and the food are fantastic! - *Johnnie M. 9/26/18*

Your lodge staff was excellent! I enjoyed coming back again for the fourth time for our annual fishing trip! Our guide, Capt. Jason Wagenfehr, never gave up! As to the food at the Lodge, please do not change a thing! - *Javier P. 9/26/18*

Our guide, Capt. Todd Jones, was amazing! Everything was excellent! - *David W. 9/24/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 40 % Precip. / 0.10 in*
Mixed clouds and sun with scattered thunderstorms. High 82F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Friday 40 % Precip. / 0.10 in*
Mixed clouds and sun with scattered thunderstorms. High 84F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Saturday 60 % Precip. / 0.25 in*
Variable clouds with scattered thunderstorms. High 81F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Sunday 50 % Precip. / 0.13 in *
Scattered thunderstorms. High 83F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Monday 40 % Precip. / 0.06 in*
Scattered showers and thunderstorms, especially early in the day. High 84F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Synopsis:* 
A cold front will be moving into South Texas. Deep moisture along with the approaching cold front will result in scattered to numerous showers and thunderstorms through Thursday. Weak to moderate north to northeast flow is expected behind the frontal passage Thursday. The frontal boundary will stall over the coastal waters Thursday night and move back toward the coast as a trough axis for Friday. Winds will become onshore again Friday and persist through the weekend. Abundant moisture, an upper level disturbance, and the weak coastal trough will maintain high rain chances from Friday through the weekend. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 84.0 degrees
Seadrift 84.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 82.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Taking Reservations for Spring 2019*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*We Thank All of You!*

Thank You!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*All good!*

Thanks!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Another find evening at BFL.*

Thanks!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*"the flats"*






â€œThe Flatsâ€

The Flats: Sleeps 17 guests, 8- bedrooms, offers 8-private bathrooms, common area upstairs, 1,200 feet of sprawling deck with patio furniture, 1,200 feet shaded sitting area outside bottom rooms, lighted walk path, in closet safes, and great for corporate exclusive accommodations.

Family gatherings, bachelor parties, team building, employee rewards, fishing tournaments and full staff await your arrival.


----------

